

We need freelance software requirements reviewers - Lisa_ArgusQ

Our community of software requirements reviewers is growing and we need your eyes! Are you looking for additional freelance work to supplement your income and enjoy pinpointing flaws or gaps in requirements? (I know, it&#x27;s fun!) Visit us at ArgusQ.com&#x2F;invitation and register to join our community! The pay is great and you&#x27;ll love the challenge!
======
ukigumo
This actually sounds like fun, but I would like to see some examples because
I'm not sure what you would call quality requirements.

For argument sake, are you using Volere or IREB or any other recognised
requirement engineering method?

~~~
Lisa_ArgusQ
Ukigumo, great question! We're asking our reviewers to assess functional, UX
Design or Agile requirements to look for gaps, errors, omissions,
contradictions, or other flaws to help our customers improve the quality of
their requirements. In the registration process, we actually ask you to do a
sample exercise to help explain what we're looking for. In that exercise,
you'll develop What If scenarios to spotlight issues that could turn into bugs
and defects. So it's not about a specific methodology per se but rather about
your observations and logic. It's like solving puzzles!

